# thePACK



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WOW pack... WOW!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

WHOA!







Your fish are flawless! Pack, you gotta let me check out your shoal some time







Al said you got some tight sh*t. Nice caribas and piraya!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Very nice fish man....Congrads!!!!










(i want that PIRAYA----







)


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

what size tank, very nice fish :laugh:


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

don't f*ck with da pack










bk


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

wow, very nice looking fish


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome pack thePack







How large is the tank?

Joe


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Impressive!


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Yes, Tank size, please! Those mothas are HUGE!!!










-Sarah


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

WOw, that's a great school








I love the Piraya !


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I wish I had a schoal like that!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sweet pygo shoal


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That's the stuff baby!


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

those caribe are perfect...nice piraya too....you dont happen to have any full tank shots doe you pack?


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

wow


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice shOal


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

nice shoal man!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

jasert39 said:


> those caribe are perfect...nice piraya too....you dont happen to have any full tank shots doe you pack?


why... yes i do..this is my tank like 9 months ago,100gallon..

they will be moving into a 240-300 in a few months


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

nice fish + tank + skull, how big tank tho?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

you have some awesome monsters pack :nod: wicked camera work also


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks guys ..appreciate all...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sweet!!!! I see you put back that badass skull!!







I was looking for a pic of your Piraya, but you did save the best for last.







Damn that could've been mine!!!


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

bad ass fish. Those are really great looking


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Dig the skull, and the fish!!


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Major props on your shoal dog!!!


----------

